# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی >  (بچه های اهواز) آقای شادروان دبیر فیزیک کسی میشناسد؟

## Gladiolus

سلام
سوم تجربی ام و میخوام تابستون خصوصی فیزیک برم
کسی آقای شادروان رو میشناسه؟ چطوره کارش
برای بقیه ی دروس اختصاصی چی کی بهتره؟

----------


## Amiiin

من میشناسم
بله خوبه ولی خودت هم باید بخوای
الان دارم فیزیک نادری نژاد آموزشگاه اندیشه میرم ولی خیلی خیلی کند درس میده
واسه شیمی دکتر مرادی
زیست لازم نیست ولی خواستی بری کرامت
ریاضی تجربی : خلیلی
عمومی هم  نرو ک وقت تلفیه
الانم نهاییتو بترکون که با یه روحیه قوی از 5 تیر شروع کنی خوندن
عید هم تمام نمونه سوالای نهایی دروس اختصاصی رو حل کن

----------


## fara

توفیزیک که نادری یارحمانی خووبه 
براخصوصی بهداروندبهتره

----------


## PUZZLE

بله کارش خوبه ولی آقای بهداروند معروف تره آموزشگاه علوم ایران درس میده
برای زیست خصوصی خانم افتخار یا پاینده خیلی خوبه اگه قبولت کنه
شیمی هم آقای مرادی 
ریاضیم خصوصی نمیشناسم خودم پیش آقای خلیلی رفتم راضی بودم

----------


## Mahsa.zm

سلام‌ بچه ها، کسی نمیدونه شماره خانم افتخار رو چجوری باید گیر بیارم؟؟؟!!☹️☹️☹️

----------


## Maahaan

نوكنده خيلي اوكيه من كه باش خوب ارتباط برقرار كردم

----------

